
Gogo Internet is intentionally issuing fake SSL certificates - ck2
https://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/216718125?access_key=key-2cpy2pw2uqev3oqv1k8b&allow_share=true&escape=false&view_mode=scroll
======
ck2
_In designing its existing network, Gogo worked closely with law enforcement
to incorporate functionalities and protections that would serve public safety
and national security interests._

More here:

[http://www.neowin.net/news/gogo-inflight-internet-is-
intenti...](http://www.neowin.net/news/gogo-inflight-internet-is-
intentionally-issuing-fake-ssl-certificates)

------
iclelland
Related to this:
[https://twitter.com/__apf__/status/551083956326920192/photo/...](https://twitter.com/__apf__/status/551083956326920192/photo/1)

HN Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8838332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8838332)

